# Lecture en fondu des morceaux musicaux sur Apple TV?



## icopalermo (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'activer (comme sur iTunes) la *lecture en fondu* des morceaux sur l'Apple TV? Si oui comment procéder? via iTunes, réglages Apple TV ou l'application Remote de mon iPod Touch.

Merci d'avance.

icopalermo

PS : Je viens de faire une recherche, sur le forum. Je n'ai pas trouvé cette question pour l'Apple TV (j'ai simplement trouvé la réponse pour l'iPod)


----------

